# Automatic Dust Collector Control



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen some forum threads on dust collection and wanted to get some feedback on a control I built to automate my dust collector.

I designed and built a dust collector control for small shops that will automatically sense when you have turned on a shop tool and start your dust collector. It also has an adjustable off delay. The advantage of my design is that you do not need to run low voltage wiring to each tool or blast gate. It will work on 120V or 240V dust collectors up to 30A. It has an auto/on/off switch so you can turn it on manually or keep it from running if needed. You only need to install a small sensor in your electrical panel. Each sensor is good for up to 100A of total tool current. Multiple sensors can be installed if you have over 100A of total tool current, but this is not usually necessary as people with small or home shops don't often use multiple tools at once. You do need to run your dust collector circuit trhough the control box and control power can either be supplied by the dust collector circuit or a separate 120V source. Less than 1A of control power is required. You don't need to be an electrician to install it. The whole control is about 8"x10"x6" deep and can mount next to the electrical panel. Please let me know if anyone is interested and I can provide additional info. I built one for a friend with a cabinet shop and he loved it!

I'd love to know if folks would be interested enough to purchase such a device…..

Thanks!


----------



## WeldenCarpenter (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Dustmonkey, I'm interested in your automatic dust control system. Are you using automatic blast gates?
Thanks, John


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope! Below is a description of the system…. Let me know what you think.

You are reading about an automatic dust collector control unit, a very cool product that starts and stops your dust collector automatically whenever you start or stop any of your shop power tools. Yes, that's right, any of your shop power tools. The automatic dust collector control unit does not require a remote control or any wiring to your shop tools. Imagine no remote control to loose, forget or buy batteries for. No more walking across your shop to turn on and off your dust collector. No complicated sensors or wiring to install between your dust collector and your shop tools. No additional wiring required to add new shop tools. The automatic dust collector control can also receive remote switch input from other shop tools or dust collection equipment such as blast gates (we incorporated this feature for those folks who feel the need run wiring around their shop). The unit does not require a separate power connection; it operates from your dust collector power circuit, and requires very little power to operate. The unit is much less expensive than other automatic dust collector controls, and easy to install.

DUST COLLECTOR COMPATIBILITY:
Dust Collector operating voltages 120 VAC 50/60 Hz or 240 VAC 50/60 Hz single phase 
Maximum dust collector motor rating is 3HP or 30 amps (120/240V single phase)
(other configurations are available upon request)

The automatic dust collector control unit is an AC power controller that will automatically turn on power to your Dust Collector (up to 3HP or 30amps) whenever it senses that any shop power tool has been turned on. Once the automatic dust collector control unit senses that shop tool(s) have been turn off is will continue to operate your dust collector for a predetermined delay (from 1 - 180 seconds, set or specified by you) and then automatically shut off your dust collector. The automatic dust collector control unit also has a user selectable on-off-auto switch to allow you to manually control your dust collector.

PRINCIPLE OF OPERATION:
The automatic dust collector control unit senses current flow in shop tool circuit wires. This signal is then used to control relays that control power to your Dust Collector. Once shop tool(s) are turned off the automatic dust collector control unit delays turning off your dust collector for an adjustable time period, designated by you, to allow all wood dust and chips to be evacuated from the system.

AUTOMATIC DUST COLLECTOR CONTROL UNIT SPECIFICATIONS:
Input voltage 120/240 volts 50/60 Hz
Maximum power tool(s) running current is up to 100 amps AC (higher tool current on request)
(Additional sensors can be added for unlimited tool power running current)
Minimum power tool current required to turn on dust collector is 350mA (0.350 amps)
Maximum dust collector motor rating is 3HP or 30 amps, 120/240V single phase
User selectable on-off-auto with three position control switch
Remote user input available
Dust collector off delay user selectable from 1 - 180 seconds (1 to 15 minutes available on request). 
The automatic dust collector control unit is housed in a NEMA 1 hinged control box that measures 8"wide x 10"high x 6"deep.

AUTOMATIC DUST COLLECTOR CONTROL UNIT INSTALLATION:
The automatic dust collector control unit is designed for installation close to and is wired into an electrical branch circuit panelboard (breaker box) containing the branch/load circuit breakers and circuits feeding your shop power tools and your dust collection system. We always recommend installation be performed per the National Electrical Code by a licensed electrician. However, installation is very simple and full installation instructions and details are included with the unit.

US PATENT PENDING, MADE IN USA


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

send me contact info to [email protected]

Thanks, tooldad


----------



## LookingPromising (Mar 20, 2010)

I know this thread is extremely old but I'm wondering if dustmonkey is still making these automatic dust collector control units or if a web site or product page exists. -thanks


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

I Can put one together upon request. Iif you're interested in one please let me know.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there an advantage over just having a switch on the gate for the machine you are running? Open the gate, the DC turns on and there you go. Close the gate it stops. Should it be more involved than that? Use the KISS principle.


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

With the control mentioned above, you do not need to run control wiring to shop equipment. In my opinion, that makes the system simple. With blast gate start/stop controls you must have a control switch on each blast gate and run wiring to each blast gate or piece of equipment.


----------



## LookingPromising (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, I got distracted with a new addition to our family and, somehow, nearly a month has passed…

I would be interested-it seems like a very elegant solution. Your description says the system supports up to a 3hp or 30 amp DC. My DC is a 3.5hp motor on a 30 amp circuit; will this be ok?


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition. That is always exciting…....

Right now the max rating is 3HP or 30A at 240VAC single phase. It will work with a 3.5HP, 240V motor, but may shorten the life of the switching relay contacts which are rated for 1 million mechanical operations. It can be made available with higher rated contacts, but it will increase the cost since the cost of the switching relay jumps from about $15 to $60. Might make the control box larger as well…....


----------



## LookingPromising (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, in that case, I think I'd go with the larger relay. Could you send your contact info to [email protected]?


----------



## Gaber (Feb 14, 2011)

dustmonkey-
I am interested in your unit. Can you please send me specifics on the price, delivery and how to hook it up? Send info to [email protected]

I read an article in a 2008 issue of Popular Woodworking that described a device called the Automater 2400, which sounds very similar to your device, except that theirs did not have a switch to change from the Auto mode to manual. I am wiring my dust collector right now (an Oneida 2hp Dustgorilla), and I was planning to get the Automater. But I want to be able to use a magnetic starter to turn on the DC manually, for tools such as a miter saw where I need the DC to run continuously.

I have my wiring diagram all finished for the Automater, but I am at the point where I can still change it to incorporate your device. I look foward to hearing from you!


----------



## zooch (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but was wondering if it is possible to get information about the automatic dust control device that dustmonkey was describing.
Thanks,
Zooch


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

Zooch,

It is still around. I have produced a few for folks that were interested. LookingPromising has one. Last I heard he was a few weeks away from installing it (that was last fall).

Post a reply with your email address and and questions and I'd be happy to respond with more info, pics, etc.

dustmonkey


----------



## zooch (Jun 13, 2011)

Dustmonkey,
I am interested in the system, but have a few questions:
The panel in my shop/garage is the main panel for the house. It has the breakers for my equipment plus a main breaker (150 amp) that connects to the panel in the house. Will the equipment work with this configuration?
What equipment is needed, how is it installed and how much will it cost?
Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Zooch


----------



## LookingPromising (Mar 20, 2010)

I am embarrassed to admit that my shop project stalled. I failed to account for the amount of time a new baby could consume…

I will say that dustmonkey built a control unit to meet the specifications I needed for my dust collector. The price was as he stated and he completed the project very quickly. My dealings with dustmonkey were very positive and I would certainly recommend him to others.

Sadly, I just can't find the time to get my shop finished, the control unit installed and my dust collector hooked up. This, of course, is not dustmonkey's fault; it's mine for starting my project at the wrong time. I will post again when I finally do get everything up and running.

LookingPromising


----------



## henrybrown (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Dustmonkey, are you still making these? I'm looking for something like this. My only concern is that if something non power tool shares the circuit, it may start the collector. Is there a sensitivity adjustment?


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

Jocks,

This comment is from the one (I think) person who was lucky enough to buy the extra prototype Dustmonkey had. I have it in my shop and it is EXCELLENT! DM was very helpful when I bought it (a year before the shop was ready) and remained available in case I needed help with the install (which I didn't since his schematic is great).

This thing works just like it is supposed to. I arranged wiring such that starting specific machines (TS, planer, jointer, etc) turns the system on. I set the delay for about 45 seconds so when using the chop saw the DC doesn't shut down each time I stop the saw. For other machines (lathe, buffing system, etc.) I have a nearby light that I turn on when I want the DC engaged and that action starts the DC.

I wondered about having to open and close the gates - lazy guy that I am - but find it is NOT a big deal and even if I leave one or more open my DC system works OK.

I hope Dustmonkey is able to produce and sell these to others.


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

henrybrown

Regarding your concern about a non-power tool sharing the circuit. The current switch I use picks up at 0.35 amps so anything on a shared circuit would have to less than that or it will trigger the controls. I use this particular switch because it is a low cost reliable switch with the right specs. The unit does have an "on-off-auto" switch that when set to off will not trigger the dust control. The control can be built with an alternate current sensor that is adjustable from 1-135A (solid core) or 2.5-135A (split core). If you know what your non-tool load is you can set the adjustable switch slightly higher, use the non-tool load and still have the control pick up when a tool load is activated. The alternate switch is a slightly higher cost.

you can contact me at [email protected] for more info and details.


----------



## MTManBrad (Dec 24, 2011)

Dustmonkey,
Your automatic dust collector control unit caused me to sign up with LumberJocks. If you are still making these, please send details to [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

Check the link below, there is info towards the bottom of the thread. If you have more questions email me at [email protected]

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1823


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

dustmonkey what about one for a 5HP single phase Onidea Pro ?


----------



## dustmonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

No problem….! The 5HP contactor will be a little more expensive (about $10 more), but other than that no problem…..


----------



## woodchuck780 (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if dustmonkey is still offering his dust collector control unit for sale. I know this is a old thread, I have tried contacting him but haven't received a response yet.

Thanks, Chuck


----------

